# Cabelas results...



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Looked up the results for the tourney, 1st place came off Lorain, not a huge shocker... 2nd place came off Marblehead lighthouse! I wonder how many guys went by and off into the wild blue yonder? Guy says he handled 20 fish. I always wonder how many fish I drive over to get to the fish?

http://www.nationalwalleyetour.com/...aptures-fourth-major-win-surpasses-1-million/


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

I was the Co Angler on the winning boat on day 2 with Tom.. Was a awesome day for sure.. Wish my day 1 guy would of done a better job and had more than 12# on day 1 to go with the 45# from day 2..

Had a great event for my first ever walleye event, I am a Bass guy.. Learned plenty of new little tips n tricks and got to fish with a true Walleye Legend..


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

Do they keep the fish alive and return them to the water like bass tournaments?


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

perfcetion said:


> I was the Co Angler on the winning boat on day 2 with Tom.. Was a awesome day for sure.. Wish my day 1 guy would of done a better job and had more than 12# on day 1 to go with the 45# from day 2..
> 
> Had a great event for my first ever walleye event, I am a Bass guy.. Learned plenty of new little tips n tricks and got to fish with a true Walleye Legend..


I am not a huge fan of Tom's, but he really knows his stuff when it comes to walleye. I was fortunate enough to fish with Gary Roach one day. And I learned more in that day then any other day on the lake sense. I am sure you learned as much from Tom. That day was worth the price of getting in the tourney...


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

bjp said:


> Do they keep the fish alive and return them to the water like bass tournaments?


No. All of the fish are cleaned then donated to food banks and shelters. At least that is the way it was done in the past...


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

capt j-rod said:


> Looked up the results for the tourney, 1st place came off Lorain, not a huge shocker... 2nd place came off Marblehead lighthouse! I winder how many guys went by and off into the wild blue yonder? Guy says he handled 20 fish. I always wonder how many fish I drive over to get to the fish?
> 
> http://www.nationalwalleyetour.com/...aptures-fourth-major-win-surpasses-1-million/


I fished the NWT as a CO. There were plenty of boats around the lighthouse, that I saw. This was my third pro/am format. Last time the NWT was here in 2013 I was paired with a pro from MN on day two. He was super nice and we kept in touch since then. This time I wanted to get in on day one to be sure my plans were set. So I called in my favor and we signed up together. We pre-fished a few days during the week and covered some water and had a great time. To watch him work and watch his screen at speed and check spots and try different tactics helped me just from that alone. Like I told one of the other local guys on here, the guys from up north just have a way of figuring this stuff out. My pre-fish partner was trying little things that made the difference in pulling fish on some tough bite days. It was cool to watch some new stuff to try out!! I pulled two great partners and had the most fun in my pro/co experiences. The tourney was well run and laid out well. Was little worried with the Shelby St. launch point but it was a really nice event. Congrats to all who cashed a check!!


----------



## kraftmatic (Dec 28, 2007)

How much is an entry fee for a co angler. Something I have always wanted to do. Or if there is a link you could share that would be great. Thanks


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

Bluewalleye said:


> No. All of the fish are cleaned then donated to food banks and shelters. At least that is the way it was done in the past...


That's good. Hopefully they get eaten!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Some maybe all go to the VA Hospitol in Sandusky. This no release is mandated from the ODNR.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

kraftmatic said:


> How much is an entry fee for a co angler. Something I have always wanted to do. Or if there is a link you could share that would be great. Thanks


It was 350 plus 30 NWT membership fee. The fee is a one time a year payment which is good for multiple events. Plus it is suggested to help with fuel. That cost is up to you. Keep in mind you are at the mercy of your pro. It can either be a really fun experience or not so much. Some will have you fish like a normal day and run a side, net etc others will do most things and tell you what to do and what they want done. If the bite is bad it can make for an extremely long day. You will feel like you wasted your money if you experience the latter. The majority of the pros are good and want you to have fun but sometimes it's sit down, let them talk and you listen. That's just the way it is when they have this type of money on the line with winnings and sponsors. Like I said, I had two good draws and had fun in this one!


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Jim Stedke said:


> Some maybe all go to the VA Hospitol in Sandusky. This no release is mandated from the ODNR.


Yes Jim is correct. ODNR mandated no release for tourney. It was announced at the meeting. I know where some were going but that's what the DNR wanted.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

ErieRider said:


> It was 350 plus 30 NWT membership fee. The fee is a one time a year payment which is good for multiple events. Plus it is suggested to help with fuel. That cost is up to you. Keep in mind you are at the mercy of your pro. It can either be a really fun experience or not so much. Some will have you fish like a normal day and run a side, net etc others will do most things and tell you what to do and what they want done. If the bite is bad it can make for an extremely long day. You will feel like you wasted your money if you experience the latter. The majority of the pros are good and want you to have fun but sometimes it's sit down, let them talk and you listen. That's just the way it is when they have this type of money on the line with winnings and sponsors. Like I said, I had two good draws and had fun in this one!


Erie hit the nail on the head

Ha.....I was a nervous wreck the first day. I had a lot of fun the second day though, except my co was pumping the rod like he was fighting a tuna. Other than that very good experience for both sides. If you want to learn this would be the best way. You can't hire a guide for 2 days for the entry fee, just look at it that way......and it's 1 on 1.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Fighting a Tuna.. lol Slow and steady wins the race.. Let me tell you how long and tiring its is when reeling in fish on Reef's well over 150' back.. lol


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

perfcetion said:


> Fighting a Tuna.. lol Slow and steady wins the race.. Let me tell you how long and tiring its is when reeling in fish on Reef's well over 150' back.. lol


Carp and perf, guess it's unnerving on both sides. At some times we had some pretty long leads ourselves and I was on the rod. I was thinking to myself, I'm not bill dance and don't let this thing become unhooked!! Over the days we handled 25 plus fish and never lost a hook up, thank goodness!! I just did not want to hear the rest of the day about the biggest one on the board and how it got away! It was fun both days for me. And carp, funny you said something about day two. You had a pretty big smile on your face when I ran into you pulling up the boat to the dock! Congrats on the check, I know you put in some time over the week to put on a good showing. Think you did and in case your partner forgot any nitro pills on your boat, you can throw them out and relax!


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

I don't blame any pro for the way they run there boat on tourney days. Cause you really don't have a clue of what your co angler is good or bad at. Out of the 4 or 5 PWTs that I did, most of my co's were very good at both reeling in a fish and netting a fish. But there is always that 1 guy who thinks he is good, but can cost you a lot of money. I tried to make it as much like 2 buddies in a boat just having a fun day of fishing. Would have some great days and had some bad days. 
But there was 1 time that I had a co that cost me some decent money. In a very tough bite tourney up at the St Mary's River in Michigan. I had an 8+ lb walleye on that got close to the boat. But he was still 3' or 4' down in the water. Well my co tried to take a stab at him with the net. And I yelled NOOOOOO ! ! ! ! But he did anyway and the fish took off and snapped my line. I was so mad, but I tried to keep as much kool as I could. Cause we still had 5 hours of fishing for the day. But I lost concentration for the rest of the day and we never caught another fish. That 8+ lb fish cost me big fish for the day ($2000), and cost me from finishing in the 13 - 18 spot for the tourney. Another $3000. Still makes me sick to this day. And that was over 15 years ago.. lol


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Bluewalleye said:


> I don't blame any pro for the way they run there boat on tourney days. Cause you really don't have a clue of what your co angler is good or bad at. Out of the 4 or 5 PWTs that I did, most of my co's were very good at both reeling in a fish and netting a fish. But there is always that 1 guy who thinks he is good, but can cost you a lot of money. I tried to make it as much like 2 buddies in a boat just having a fun day of fishing. Would have some great days and had some bad days.
> But there was 1 time that I had a co that cost me some decent money. In a very tough bite tourney up at the St Mary's River in Michigan. I had an 8+ lb walleye on that got close to the boat. But he was still 3' or 4' down in the water. Well my co tried to take a stab at him with the net. And I yelled NOOOOOO ! ! ! ! But he did anyway and the fish took off and snapped my line. I was so mad, but I tried to keep as much kool as I could. Cause we still had 5 hours of fishing for the day. But I lost concentration for the rest of the day and we never caught another fish. That 8+ lb fish cost me big fish for the day ($2000), and cost me from finishing in the 13 - 18 spot for the tourney. Another $3000. Still makes me sick to this day. And that was over 15 years ago.. ]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bronson (May 16, 2014)

Do you have a charter boat up there ErieRider?


----------

